# IHL - Incannex Healthcare



## springhill (30 July 2010)

MUM are a little gold spec that might (or might not?) be worth looking into.
Mount Magnet are exploring the Curara Well Gold Deposit and have recently concluded a 27 hole, 3327m RC drilling program.
Highlights included
16m @ 10.71g/t Au from 6m including 4m @ 34.17g/t Au from 8m
4m @ 2.59g/t Au from 10m
4m @ 8.18g/t Au from 46m
4m @ 6.6g/t Au from 85m
1m @ 9.55g/t Au from 63m

They also seem to have a plant that is under care and maintanence.

Current Share Price 4.9c
MC $7m
Shares on Issue 145m
High/Low 13c/4c
Cash at Hand $1.72m
Expenses this Quarter $350k


----------



## beatthemarket (19 June 2012)

*Re: MUM - Mount Magnet South NL*

Agreed, it is interesting. 

Based on the recent feasibility study there is value at the current market cap even in light of the costs coming through a little higher than expected.    It is also worth noting that the subsequent resource upgrade was not factored into the FS.  That said, given the cost of production one would expect another capital raising in the midst should they fail to secure non-equity financing, and this might weigh on the price post raising - but a run leading into the raising wouldn't be uncharacteristic of a speccy like this


----------



## System (31 October 2016)

On October 31st, 2016, Mount Magnet South Limited (MUM) changed its name and ASX code to Impression Healthcare Limited (IHL).


----------



## greggles (24 October 2018)

Impression Healthcare up 46.67% today to 2.2c on huge volume of almost 67 million shares after announcing that it has commenced the application process to obtain licences from the State Department of Health, Victoria and the Federal Office of Drug Control for the importation, storage, distribution and export of medicinal cannabis products.

The rest of the announcement went on to say:


> The licenses being pursued will allow Impression, subject to individual product permit issue, the capacity to capitalise on local and international opportunities by importing and exporting a wide range of  therapeutic cannabis products to generate cash flow. It is intended that imported products be saleable  under the Special Access Schemes and Authorised Prescriber Network, as regulated under the  Therapeutic Goods Administration. The procurement of an export license is consistent with the Company's strategy of progressive and selective international expansion, with sales of the Company's existing product, the Knight Guard, having commenced in New Zealand.
> 
> The application process is being completed in conjunction with the Company's cannabis consultants.  And, Impression expects to have the license and additional security protocols in place at its Melbourne-based laboratory and manufacturing facility by the first quarter of 2019.




Some more info here: https://smallcaps.com.au/impression-healthcare-prepares-medical-cannabis-market-launch/

While it's a positive announcement it's also a little short on detail. It's unsurprising that after reaching an intraday high of 3.7c it retreated back to 2.2c by the close. I wouldn't be jumping on board on this little taste of cannabis fever, but who knows how things may develop down the line? Further announcements may provide more detail of projected revenues etc.


----------



## barney (24 October 2018)

Agree Greg …. big wide ranging bars indicate a bit of a P and D 

Definitely wait for the dust to settle here


----------



## greggles (27 November 2018)

Just coming back to IHL around five weeks after my last post. After trading mostly between 2c and 3c since 24 October, IHL slipped below 2c last week on low volume. However, today saw it jump back over 2c on solid volume of around 12 million shares, up 29.41% on Friday's close.

I have read elsewhere that IHL are expecting that the licenses applied for last month (i.e. the importation, storage, distribution and export of medicinal cannabis products) are expected to be granted early next year.

Those interested in licenses being granted in this area can refer to this page: https://www.odc.gov.au/summary-licences-granted

I think IHL has held up well in the last five weeks and I'll be keeping it on my watchlist as we head into the new year.


----------



## exberliner1 (22 January 2019)

greggles said:


> Just coming back to IHL around five weeks after my last post. After trading mostly between 2c and 3c since 24 October, IHL slipped below 2c last week on low volume. However, today saw it jump back over 2c on solid volume of around 12 million shares, up 29.41% on Friday's close.
> 
> I have read elsewhere that IHL are expecting that the licenses applied for last month (i.e. the importation, storage, distribution and export of medicinal cannabis products) are expected to be granted early next year.
> 
> ...





I have bought loads of these as it is substantially de-risked now following the granting of the cannabis import/export licence last week.

I went for the OBs though not the heads, the OBs at 0.005 - 0.006 are  offering leverage of 3X-4X when compared to the heads.

A $50mn mkt cap would put the OBs on a ten bagger from current levels.

Most cannabis stocks are trading in the $100mn+ range which makes IHL's $10mn mkt cap look a extremely low in comparison especially when one factors in that IHL's dental supply business is already profitable.


----------



## exberliner1 (19 March 2019)

Into a trading halt today, maybe the market will finally wake up to the fact that IHL is now a marijuana stock on the way up and will re-rate it accordingly when trading resumes.

Average peer group valuation is approx $90mn while IHL is still capped at a lowly $12mn leaving plenty of upside.
Let's see what the TH ANN contains.


----------



## Ann (21 March 2019)

*Impression Healthcare teams up with Cannvalate in ‘first of its kind’ medical cannabis trial and distribution deal*
_
Disruptive healthcare company Impression Healthcare (ASX: IHL) has teamed up with Australia’s largest network of medical cannabis clinics, Cannvalate, to distribute cannabinoid (CBD) medicines and undertake four clinical trials, including a “first of its kind” study on the effects of CBD oil on traumatic brain injury.


The company emerged from a trading halt this morning to announce the execution of a binding agreement, under which Cannvalate will purchase (on a wholesale basis) and distribute Impression’s licenced medical cannabis products throughout its huge network of more than 1,000 prescribing doctors and 600 pharmacies. More..._


----------



## exberliner1 (28 March 2019)

Here is a lengthy and very positive research report on IHL.

https://tradingformillions.com/deep-value-investing-the-sleeping-giant-of-the-sleep-apnoea-game/


----------



## Ann (6 June 2019)

*Impression Healthcare to supply concussion monitoring FitGuard mouthguard system*

_Impression Healthcare (ASX: IHL) has inked an exclusive agreement to supply the concussion monitoring FitGuard mouthguard system.


Under the agreement with Force Impact Technologies, Impression will sell the FitGuard technology suite including the FitGuard custom-fitted mouthguard, which measures cranial acceleration. The smart mouthguard has LEDs which display impact severity and Bluetooth connectivity to the FitApp.


The suite includes the app, which tracks impact history and provides athletes with cognitive performance exams. Meanwhile, the FitCloud stores data and can be used to model athlete performance.


As part of the exclusive distribution licence, Impression will arrange the mouthguards to be custom-fitted and distributed throughout Australia, New Zealand and Hong Kong.

 “We are delighted to have cemented an exclusive supply agreement with Force over the FiTGuard system,” Impression chief executive officer Joel Latham. More..._


----------



## exberliner1 (11 June 2019)

Nice presentation issued by IHL today, certainly lots of positive newsflow to be expected over the coming weeks and months...

https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20190611/pdf/445qxsmjcsv2kq.pdf


----------



## exberliner1 (25 June 2019)

And here is some more background and reserach on IHL from the tradingformillions guys.

https://tradingformillions.com/the-...KZ36ceLlWYVrJHLxnFRQRocHq5uVbOrkrHyJbWM_il3Dc


----------



## System (6 July 2020)

On July 6th, 2020, Impression Healthcare Limited changed its name to Incannex Healthcare Limited.


----------



## So_Cynical (4 October 2020)

Cannabinoid based pharmaceutical therapies are all the go now, IHL are well financed and focused on 4 liquid (mostly) CBD products.

Podcast presentation below. 
~


----------



## greggles (16 February 2021)

Nice lift in share price today for IHL.  Currently up 18.2% to 26c on volume of over 22 million shares after the company announced that its proprietary drug IHL-675A has been demonstrated to outperform CBD for anti-inflammatory properties in a pre-clinical in vivo study of inflammatory bowel disease.






Interestingly, the company has also said that the  potent anti-inflammatory activity of IHL-675A in pulmonary conditions make it a good candidate for a multi-use medication. It could also be used to treat sepsis associated acute respiratory distress syndrome (‘SAARDS’), COPD, asthma and bronchitis.


----------



## TechnoCap (16 February 2021)

greggles said:


> Nice lift in share price today for IHL.  Currently up 18.2% to 26c on volume of over 22 million shares after the company announced that its proprietary drug IHL-675A has been demonstrated to outperform CBD for anti-inflammatory properties in a pre-clinical in vivo study of inflammatory bowel disease.
> 
> View attachment 120159
> 
> ...



share price to stabilise for a while now and find a range?


----------



## HelloU (15 December 2021)

IHL is waiting on approval for a US listing.


----------



## HelloU (22 December 2021)

Annual tip pick - US listing and multiple trial results due in 2022.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (19 March 2022)

_needing to get money in the door, and doing it in two stages. These efforts usually suppress the SP._

*Incannex Healthcare Limited (IHL), *formerly Impression Healthcare Limited, is an innovator and developer of medicinal cannabinoid pharmaceutical products with global export capability.

  Recent move ;  Highlights:

Loyalty Options will be issued for nil consideration to Eligible Shareholders at a ratio of one (1) free Loyalty Option for every fifteen (15) shares held at 5:00 Australian Eastern Standard Time on the record date, 23 March 2022    
Loyalty Options will have an exercise price of A$0.35, expiring 22 April 2022, and, if exercised, will result in the issue of a second Piggyback Option    
Piggyback Options will be issued for nil consideration at a ratio of one (1) for every two (2) Loyalty Options exercised by the expiry date.
Piggyback Options will have an exercise price of A$1.00, expiring 28 April 2023    
Loyalty Option and Piggyback Options are intended to reward loyal shareholders who have supported Incannex to its current stage of development and particularly after recent clinical trial success with IHL42X for Obstructive Sleep Apnoea    
Option package facilitates additional funding from existing shareholders for extensive clinical trial endeavours ramping up in 2022 and 2023.


----------



## RookeA (20 March 2022)

Pretty new to all this and I do have IHL shares - can this be explained to me?

Loyalty Options will have an exercise price of A$0.35, expiring 22 April 2022, and, if exercised, will result in the issue of a second Piggyback Option 
Piggyback Options will be issued for nil consideration at a ratio of one (1) for every two (2) Loyalty Options exercised by the expiry date.
Piggyback Options will have an exercise price of A$1.00, expiring 28 April 2023


----------



## HelloU (21 March 2022)

RookeA said:


> Pretty new to all this and I do have IHL shares - can this be explained to me?
> 
> Loyalty Options will have an exercise price of A$0.35, expiring 22 April 2022, and, if exercised, will result in the issue of a second Piggyback Option
> Piggyback Options will be issued for nil consideration at a ratio of one (1) for every two (2) Loyalty Options exercised by the expiry date.
> Piggyback Options will have an exercise price of A$1.00, expiring 28 April 2023



I do not have the finer details in front of me so I will explain from your post:
You will get some options put in your account, I think 1 for every 15 shares from memory (but check in announcements). They will have a unique code.
You have until 22Apr22 to exercise them or you lose them. This means you pay $0.35 to turn them into a "proper" share.
If you do that, for every 2 that you pay $0.35 then you get more options put into your account and if you pay another $1.00 for each then they also turn into "proper" shares. 
Note you do not have wait until the "last minute" to do those payments... you can do that at any time within the time allowed.


----------



## RookeA (22 March 2022)

HelloU said:


> I do not have the finer details in front of me so I will explain from your post:
> You will get some options put in your account, I think 1 for every 15 shares from memory (but check in announcements). They will have a unique code.
> You have until 22Apr22 to exercise them or you lose them. This means you pay $0.35 to turn them into a "proper" share.
> If you do that, for every 2 that you pay $0.35 then you get more options put into your account and if you pay another $1.00 for each then they also turn into "proper" shares.
> Note you do not have wait until the "last minute" to do those payments... you can do that at any time within the time allowed.



Thank you


----------



## RookeA (22 March 2022)

RookeA said:


> Thank you



So even though they say they will give you one free share for every 15 - it’s not really free😳


----------



## HelloU (22 March 2022)

RookeA said:


> So even though they say they will give you one free share for every 15 - it’s not really free😳



To be pedantic IHL never said you would get free shares. 
They said you would be given free options (that require the $0.35 to convert into a share).
Good luck with it all.


----------



## RookeA (22 March 2022)

RookeA said:


> Thank you





HelloU said:


> To be pedantic IHL never said you would get free shares.
> They said you would be given free options (that require the $0.35 to convert into a share).
> Good luck with it all.



Oh quite correct - thanks for your help.


----------



## TechnoCap (24 March 2022)

Interesting acquisition of Dutch based entity APIRx confirmed.

APIRx is an innovative biotechnology company focused on research, development, and production of prescription pharmaceutical cannabinoid medicines. It has twenty-two (22) active clinical and pre- clinical research and development projects utilising proprietary technologies. The acquisition of APIRx brings to Incannex a diverse portfolio of promising therapeutic candidates targeted at treating an extensive range of conditions including pain, dementia, Parkinson’s Disease, restless leg syndrome, gastrointestinal diseases, periodontitis, addiction disorders, skin conditions and ophthalmic conditions.


----------

